

Ask HN: Review My Site - ScriptCanary - GoldCreekGroup
http://ScriptCanary.com

======
GoldCreekGroup
Known Issue: We're working on making this fully self-service, but for now the
site accepts contact through the sign-up form. Payment happens via emailed
invoice.

